# should i cut off dead leaves?



## Rambler (Aug 6, 2008)

ok so she/he is about 28 days old and the early leaves are dead from an early heat problem. where should i make the cuts if at all?


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 6, 2008)

i just pull them donward the'll snap off but if your gonna be scientific i would go with B  also i noticed if you take the fans off the side shoots take off and seem to grow faster just my experiance


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 6, 2008)

i wait till the plant has gotten everything out of the leaf that it needs before i remove it. by then its fallin off on its own. jmo good luck


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 6, 2008)

if that leaf is ready to some off,it shouldnt take any force to remove it what so ever.i removed some off my plant and never had a bad reaction to doing so.just dont pluck your main fan leaves


----------

